# Dean Hovey handbuilt - Los Altos, CA



## bikemonkey (Jul 2, 2018)

This one popped up on our local CL in NC. 

Interesting back story on the builder and bicycle shop(s).


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 2, 2018)

Very Steep head angle, typically on sprint bikes.  How does it ride and handle?  I bet it tracks really straight


----------



## juvela (Jul 2, 2018)

-----

Thanks for posting.

Have been to the shop on many occasions - very nice establishment.

Used to put up my "for sale" notices on their bulletin board.

-----


----------



## Billy (Aug 12, 2018)

I now have this bicycle. The dropouts and headset are campy, as are the brakes, hubs, pedals. seat post, and front derailleur. Shifters are suntour, rear derailleur shimano 600, and crankset is sugino super mighty. No idea what the frame steel is, though with the geometry and campy dropouts i would suspect either 531 or columbus SL. will probably have frame powder coated..yellow or white or red.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 12, 2018)

congrats - looking forward to your next photos


----------



## juvela (Aug 12, 2018)

-----

Was seller able to supply a story as to how it traveled from Los Altos, California to NC?

The shop has a strong following among riders.  Numerous group rides begin and end there.  There is a coffee place nearby for riders to hang out and talk cycling.

Area has had a vigourous cycling community for many decades.  Close to other two wheel sanctuaries such as Cupertino Bike Shop, Wheelsmith & Palo Alto Bicycle.

Looking forward to the next update!  

-----


----------



## Billy (Aug 12, 2018)

Not as I recall.


----------



## Billy (Aug 13, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> Very Steep head angle, typically on sprint bikes.  How does it ride and handle?  I bet it tracks really straight



what exactly is a 'sprint' bicycle
Billy


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 13, 2018)

riders warming up , drafting then the race starts, 1000m.  
The bikes are made to lean forward to be very aerodynamic, and high trail to track straight with more weight on the front wheel.  
The French built most of their road bikes with very similar steep head angle, but then they usually put on a low trail (greater offset) fork.  
The thing that stands about your frame is how steep the head angle is compared to the seat tube angle.


----------



## Billy (Aug 14, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> riders warming up , drafting then the race starts, 1000m.
> The bikes are made to lean forward to be very aerodynamic, and high trail to track straight with more weight on the front wheel.
> The French built most of their road bikes with very similar steep head angle, but then they usually put on a low trail (greater offset) fork.
> The thing that stands about your frame is how steep the head angle is compared to the seat tube angle.



Oh. OK. I see that now.


----------



## Billy (Jan 23, 2020)

bikemonkey said:


> This one popped up on our local CL in NC.
> 
> Interesting back story on the builder and bicycle shop(s).
> 
> View attachment 833027



I now own the bike. I am interested in how someone would recognize it as a Dean Hovey bike. As you can see the paint is in bad shape and I wanted to powder coat it white. Was the current yellow the color of all Hovey bikes? I do not want to do anything that would "erase" anything that identifies this as a Dean Hovey bike.

Thanks,

billy


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 24, 2020)

Billy said:


> I now own the bike. I am interested in how someone would recognize it as a Dean Hovey bike. As you can see the paint is in bad shape and I wanted to powder coat it white. Was the current yellow the color of all Hovey bikes? I do not want to do anything that would "erase" anything that identifies this as a Dean Hovey bike.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> billy



Have you tried reaching out to The Bicycle Outfitter shop that is mentioned in the article I linked? I would think that would be an excellent place to start for authentication.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2020)

There is still a velodrome in San Jose, and even after WWII there were several others in the Bay Area.  DeSimone's was another serious bike shop in San Jose.


----------



## Billy (Jan 24, 2020)

bikemonkey said:


> Have you tried reaching out to The Bicycle Outfitter shop that is mentioned in the article I linked? I would think that would be an excellent place to start for authentication.



good idea!


----------



## Billy (Dec 23, 2020)

bikemonkey said:


> This one popped up on our local CL in NC.
> 
> Interesting back story on the builder and bicycle shop(s).
> 
> View attachment 833027



I still have this bike and want to powder coat it. The Bicycle Outfitter Shop could not give me any info on Dean Hovey or how to contact him. I messaged him on facebook but no reply. Seems he is not active on that site. I want to coat it white, but, if yellow was the "Hovey" color then I would go that way. Can anyone help me get in touch with Dean???
Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2020)

First off don't powder coat it unless that's how they were originally finished.


----------



## Billy (Dec 23, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> First off don't powder coat it unless that's how they were originally finished.




why?
Thanks


----------



## 1motime (Dec 23, 2020)

Billy said:


> why?
> Thanks



It is  not an original look.  Looks too plasticy.  Not paint.  Also tough to remove if it ever wants to be refinished as original.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 24, 2020)

Billy said:


> why?
> Thanks



IDK myself for sure but, it's prob a late 70's-80's bike and that's when or before Calif. virtually band sales of DuPont's Imron paint. It's some seriously hard and soft air/ jet liner paint that was many a favorite for bikes in this period for it's super durability. An epoxy type where No Baking is  required. It's not outlawed in every state and can be color match at paint stores who carry it. (Just a guess that it may be Imron).  Trek used back then and I painted my 41 Chevy in 1982 in So. Calif.  before it was banned, with it. So, U should continue to inquire for the paint options that bike had originally.


----------



## 1motime (Dec 24, 2020)

Imron is still available in California.  Not even close to the product that sold in the 70's to 90's.  It is marketed as an industrial coating.  
 Not a lot of single stage paints left.  Will take some abuse and looks like paint.  Always wear a respirator guys!  TOXIC


----------

